# Gnarly dying hive



## Verick369 (Jan 11, 2013)

I really don't know for sure, but with the queen gone I would guess she died of something and the hive was unable to replace her. The cause of it would be hard to tell without doing tests on the hive. Potentially she got some pesticides, maybe mites/disease. Too many things to test from here. Sometimes its best to just say "it was a weak strain" and try again.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

i had a small swarm of mostly black bees try to take over (usurp) one of my hives last fall.

i was able to stop them and kill the usurping queen before she got into the hive.

if your friend had something similar happen, and if both queens got killed in the process, it would have left them queenless and now dying out.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

cg3 said:


> Guy in our bee club sent this out. Strong hive crashing. Queen gone. No obvious parasites. Remaining bees are black. Have actually changed color.
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38518075/2013-01-11 Dead Beehive.MOV
> Any ideas? Fungus? Mold?


The workers often change "color" when the hive goes queenless. More shiny generally. Looks to me from the video you also have some virus issues going on. Maybe that's why they tossed the queen.


----------



## JD's Bees (Nov 25, 2011)

Hairless Black Syndrome is a symptom of Chronic Paralysis Virus. The bees will be dark to black in color and unable to fly,will begin to tremble, and die within a couple of days.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I would think any weak hive in Ohio that you open this time of year will die.
We won't even go through ours in CA right now.

I guess the point I'm trying to make is, If in doubt don't take the hive about to check.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

agree with dan, especially if opening the hive doesn't lead to any meaningful action that you might take.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Have you got access to a microscope? Try looking at some bee poop for nosema spores.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

That's a tough one, I hate it that your hive is dieing, I will have to look up and research the virus that JD's Bees is referring to, I have never heard of it. Michael's suggestion to examine for Nozema is a good idea.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys, but it's not my hive. But I will be seeing it later this week. The description of Hairless Black Syndrome that I read sounds a lot like what this guy is experiencing. It's associated with N.Apis.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

cg3 said:


> It's associated with N.Apis.


Nosema c. also. Sick nucs I found positive last spring looked like that.


----------



## DCurran (Apr 15, 2007)

Just over 1/2 way through the video--what's on the bottom board? Please don't tell me that's an Apistan strip.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

DCurran said:


> Just over 1/2 way through the video--what's on the bottom board? Please don't tell me that's an Apistan strip.


Curiosity is killing this cat. Where did you see a strip in that hive? Time for new glasses I guess.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hive was untreated. Bees sent off to Beltsville.


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

So sad, cg. Do keep us posted please.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

Please give update when results come back. Was there moisture on the inter cover bees appear wet.


----------



## Goat Man (Nov 23, 2011)

Sounds like Hairless Black Syndrome to me:
http://bellacoolabees.blogspot.com/2010/05/shiny-black-hairless-syndrome.html

Good luck!


----------

